# Ria 1911



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

So how does one go about getting one of these? I checked on Gallery of Guns.com and they don't list RIA. I live in the boonie's when it comes to gun stores. I gotta drive two hours to get to any sizeable cities. I'm real interested in the small .45ACP.... Any suguestions?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No matter where you get it,it would have to be shipped to a FFL holder. RIA have some good pistols from what I here. Good luck.


----------



## crankshop1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

Online, try sarco. they have good prices and actually stock them. They will ship to your FFL. Chuck.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I had rather extensive post on this and it seems the server bumped it out. 
http://www.sarcoinc.com/rockislands-new.html


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a freakin' frightening price.. Can these pistols actually be that decent? 
I've always been told...

"If it looks too good to be true, it is".
Also, "You get what you pay for".

The pistol price makes me skeptical.. but the owners say they "rock". :anim_lol:

No pun intended.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

*I am HOT for this!*

Yep! I'm drooling all over that 6 round 3 1/2" barreled .45. There is a small dealer about 45 min.s from the house that might do it for me. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Go for it I have a full size and it has been a good shooter with no problems at all.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm seeing more and more of these in local shops. $369 for a stock 1911 model I saw yesterday. Ordered my G19 though. Beautiful work on those---I'd change the grips first thing though. Rather have one in the carry model. Those go for around $450. IMO, a very, very nice 1911 for the novice or the experienced 1911 fan, and affordable so-to-speak. I'm quite certain these are better than the Norinco models of years ago and I built one heck of a nice pistol out of one of those. The carry model of the RI comes with all those amenities IMO.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I fired off a few questions about the small 1911. It only comes with one mag and that ain't enough with only a 7 round total if you count one in the tube. Well they don't have any spare mags to sell. I asked them if the full size mags will fit. I'm looking at this one as a CC so the stock mag will ride in the gun and the spares on the belt. If I need a second mag it's most likely I'd need the extra rounds anyway. I'm real interested in the gun but I'm a little worried it may be an orphan when it comes to support. The full size version has parts, springs, ect. available as most parts from any of the 1911 makers will fit.....Hmmmm?????

I wonder if Springfield Armory's mags for there mini .45 will fit?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Got my loaded RIA at http://wwwbudsgunshop.com Cost me a whole 410.00. I'm in Ky but they ship to an ffl. I don't know if they have them all the time but that store is huge. They usually have what you're looking for:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's a pic of the RIA as it sits today. I just got done fitting those Bocote Burl grips and hadn't pit the screws back on yet (My RIA grips are just a little different due to the safety it come with). That comp bushing is coming off too. I thought I might like it but ...Well..I just don't..lol..anyway..Here it is


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

The price is right and it looks like it would be a fun little pistol. I was thinking along the lines of a concealed carry gun because of its size. It would have to prove it self reliable and controlable. The lack of a spare mag is a real issue to me. I haven't received a reply to my second email so I may call them this weekend. Springfield Armory makes a pistol that spec.s out the same and they have spare mag.s available but because both pistols are a varient the mag.s might not fit. The Springfield pistol is twice the price with no availability as near as I can tell. I'm really not that interested in a full sized 1911 right now. What to do? My wanter wants it real bad but my head says think about it for awhile which means I'll most likely cool off and pass on it. Still........


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I use the same mags in all my 1911's except two and that's just because they are not 45's. I wasn't all that happy with the one mag with the RIA too but at the price it was hard to turn away from. Those Novak mags are made by ACT I think and are pretty easy to come by. They are standard 1911 mags, I got the same ones with my Taurus as well. I really like them but usually lean to Chip McCormick Shooting Star mags when I'm shopping for them. http://www.cdnnsports.com/ has them and many more at some really good prices. :mrgreen:

I like a commander length pistol a little more for carry but I will carry a full size in colder months. I use the same mags for my commander size as I do in my full size.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

My 5" RI uses regular 1911 mags. It doesn't like some of my "ancient" GI mags but does fine with the rest, especially McCormicks 8 Rd mag.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Trouble is, that PeeWee .45 uses a 6 round mag. If the 7 or 8 round mag will latch in the gun I might could live with that as a second load, but who knows for sure. I'm getting the feeling that it is a novalty pistol and doesn't have any support behind it. I emailed the RIA sales manager for North America last night to see if he could guide me to somemore mags. I haven't received a reply as of yet. From all I have gathered the full size RIA 1911's are perfect clones so most if not all the after market parts will fit. The 1911 compact model has only one other size alike sister and that is the Springfield model. I'm guessing that not all, or very little of the parts interchage between the two models. I'm guessing that all of the guts are stock 1911. The slide, barrel, and hand grip have all been shortened. Like I indicated earlier, if the mag catch is in the stock location it would solve the problem for spare mag.s. The seeming lack of support does bother me. That might put an end to the whole deal.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Friend had the 3" version. He used McCormick "compact" mags with no problems. Think they were 7 rd mags.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I found the distributor's site which also offers parts. The site is pretty low tech without much real information. There is a number for parts ect. but they were closed and had an answering service. Shop hours are 10:00AM to 4:00PM M-F California time.....I called at 20 of 4 their time but they was closed!!......Must be that special time zone thing:mrgreen: Poor babies
Anyway here's the site link if anyone is interested:
http://www.advancedtactical.com/index.html

I should be able to get more info from them if I catch them after 10 AM poor babies.....Hell I been at work for two and a half hours already.....some people got it to easy :smt033


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

i looked for an IRA localy and never found one ....but hear good things about them.


----------



## cimarronvalley (Feb 16, 2007)

*Rock Island 1911's*

I've got 4 RIA 1911s; 2 in 38 Super, a High Standard in 45ACP, and a Tactical in 45ACP that I converted 400corbon. The only problem I've had is with the High Standard. It only likes 230grn ball ammo. The other 3 will shoot anything you feed them. The first thing you do when you get one is throw the factory mag in the trash and buy some Chip McCormicks. The factory RIA mags are made for older style cartridges with a shorter O.A.L. than current commercial rounds. I've got the Chip's in 8 and 10 round for the 45ACP and 400corbon (take same mag as the 45). In the Super, I bought Colt and Chip in 10 round. Now if you want some range and power, check into the 38 Supers and 400corbon barrel (you have to reload because commercial ammo is scarce and expensive). I'm getting right at 1550 fps in the super and 1390 fps out of the 400.

I not much on the pigmy 1911s. For a reliable never fail CC, I carry my Taurus 66 with 3.5" or Rossi/Taurus 2" 6 rounders in 357. At least you have some power and range with 144grn HP loads. If you need more than 3rnds, you need to learn to shoot.

Go to Centerfiresystems.com. They have the RIA 1911A1 GI for $339 and the Tactical for $389. I would recommend the Tactical! I don't know about the pigmy pistols because I have no use for them.

http://www.centerfiresystems.com[/URL]


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

[Snip]The only problem I've had is with the High Standard. It only likes 230grn ball ammo[Snip]

Tried polishing the feed ramp? http://cdnnsports.com/ has those Chip McCormick mags 10 bucks blued and 13 for stainless if I remember right:smt023 I really like those mags myself.


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

i agree with you cimmaronvalley about the mags that come with 
some of these "value 1911's" i too have a high standard.
mine came with colt mag, but got wilson combat.
some high standards come with a low/flared slide as mine did, sofar/sogood.
the R.I.A's i think are great for the price. 
And hey......with a lil t.L.c alot of these so called "entry level"1911's are not bad shooters.
without getting into the $2000.00+ /or even $1000.00 range. 
Springfields are nice, i used to have a couple, but had to sell for gift for wife that hurt.....!
in my opinion they've gotten abit over priced for me/or it's dealer greed: as for as the G.I. & mil-spec go.
i see some the web sites that have the RIA $339+, but they dont have them in stock.


----------

